# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Where I can find the best web hosting ?

## kratosjt

I am looking for a cheap shared hosting account. Which will allow remote MSSQL database connection from remote host as I would host website on one server and database on another server.
Please help me in,

finding best and cheap Asp.net windows hosting plan.I can't afford much so looking for shared hostingGuide me what to look for before buying domain and hosting from any seller and the bandwidth criteria and how much visitors can shared hosting can handle without giving any problemI do not know much about vps,dedicated and cloud hosting so which hosting I should need in future if my business growIs it true that server location effect page load speed?


Someone suggest me to buy a shared windows hosting plan at xxx. Can anyone tell me about their service?
Can you please recommend me some good hosting which meets my requirement ?
Thanks!

----------


## Violeta Sirakova

I prefer BlueHost.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Domains.co.za 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dewan

I would suggest Siteground

----------


## bingbingba

Where is your Customer ? US or EU or SA ?

----------


## vuzzaon

budget?

----------


## bingbingba

You can choose VPS at Ramnode,Vultr, OVH or Contabo.. Install debian then install LAMP , it's very to use  :Big Grin: , Need help you can PM me.

----------


## alex3215

If you don't need something too strong but still good you can use BlueHost or FatCow. I personally prefer FatCow for all my sites that I'm owner!
Great support from them. Always! And you can get low price for one year if you search on google a littlebit.  :Big Grin: 
Have a nice day!
Thanks bye!

----------


## Dr Thomas

I use webspacebar, very cheap and very reliable hosting, unlimited visitors, ideal for small websites (I just have a relatively tiny wordpress page, I'm paying R13 a month and it was R75 rand for my domain name for the year, I couldn't find anything cheaper).  You also get unlimited subdomains.  

It's cheap because it's very much a self service type of hosting and customer support tickets can take a few days to resolve, so if you want better customer service you'll have to pay for one of the more expensive hosts.  

So I'm not sure if they will be adequate for your needs but check them out if you are looking for great value for money:
https://www.webspacebar.co.za/

----------


## GeorgePrude

My suggestion is iPage as it was rated best and also it has the best network engineers, the best customer support team leaders, and the best executive teams in the industry with Low Cost Web Hosting, Free Domain Name, Unmetered Bandwidth & Diskspace.

----------


## AmithS

Hi Guys, any sentiments \ pros & cons on hosting with afrihost or 1-grid (previous webafrica) in South Africa?

----------


## Dave A

Afrihost seems solid enough.

----------


## 2Conn

It's true that server locations have impact, you need to select hosting where majority of your web visitors comes to you in that case. You will need VPS, then dedicated, then cloud hosting later, that's totally correct really. So please better read about your needs in future.

----------


## New Perspective studio

Even if you are on something as low a shared hosting plan you can always get a content delivery network and change your name servers for the website to be served there. No doubt dedicated is always better but even on dedicated you would go to a cdn. This wil negate alot of the response time for the initial https request and reduce page speed for that user. In terms of top level domains however you would still be a .com .co.za or whatever you choose and google has placed a nice chunk its ranking algorithm in that.

----------


## Africanify

If you're still searching for a robust and reliable web host for your website; I'll suggest you give Namecheap Host a try. All my clients website are hosted there.

Do you know one thing I like about them?

Not only is their hosting packages very cheap, when compare to BlueHost and co., but they have the best Customer Supports.

Their customer supports are always available 24/7 to help you fix stuffs, or give quick solution to your website issues.

If am to rate their service, it's not gonna be anything less than 10/10.

----------


## Blurock

Host4Africa has very good tailored packages to choose from, including creating your own website

----------


## AmithS

I recently moved over to www.bluehost.com they are awesome and easy to use at a great price even thou they are international.

I used about 7 different hosting companies over the years and would recommend them without a doubt.

They offer a free domain for the 1st year, Free SSL certificate and best part of all 1 click WordPress install which walks you through all the steps to basically get your site up and running with little difficulty.

I am an affiliate and you will receive a signup discount of up to 60% using the following link Bluehost Discount Link

They are also recommended by WordPress, happy to answer any questions...
If you have multiple sites you will want to look at the unlimited sites options to keep your running costs fixed.

----------


## New Perspective studio

Man guys I have to take back what i said here,  I originally spoke well of one grid, and well after a very long week arguing whilst trying to not be dismissed I resolve a issue with them that had somebody just listened ... It would have been fixed much faster. This issue persisted among some of my sites across 3 hosting providers.  I was getting a cURL error when trying to run a script for updating. 
After some diagnostics I could only find that the hosting company had for some reason blocked the ip i was trying to connect to on my web server.
After numerous phone calls, tickets I kept getting we have checked with a senior and there is not fault on our side. 
I spent my whole saturday doing tests cleaning wiping installations and trying the connection on a clean server ect ect. 
Eventually I threatened I hate doing that but Isaid guys Il have to move my busness elsewhere as every other host has when i told them about this problem resolved it. 
Today i received a phonecall to tell me they were indeed blocking the ip being called on. 

Now i dont mind a mistake, hosting isnt easy im sure. but atleast point me in a direction give me a partial solution or something other than its not us..that's what really got to me. 
If this were a isolated incident, id let it pass too but i managed to speak to four diffrent guys and they all did the same. 

So Ive been with them a long time i have 20 ofdd websites with them and they used to be good although now i see they are pushing websites, seo packages and even company registrations which is a smart move even a magazine :/ , i feel however its diluting what they do. 
I have worked with quite a few other companies much less and right now xeenlo / hetnzer has got to be on my top, im not a big fan of konsoleh but then again cpanel isnt the greatest thing either. Hetzeris a bitmore pricy but their support has been super. 
HostAfrica is my second. 
( these guys fixed on my issue after a day or two of looking into it. ) Told me what to try from my side in the meantime.

----------


## AmithS

Hi New Perspective Studio,

You should have a look at bluehost, they have packages for a single monthly premium to host multiple websites instead of paying per website.

They are currently running their Black Friday Bluehost Specials.

Click this link to see the specials offers.


PS, I had some billing issues with 1-grid and their automatic domain renewal system (did not renew domains marked for automatic renewal) recently...
Prior to this never had any issues seems to be a recent thing...

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Domains.co.za

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

----------


## New Perspective studio

Amith their biling system is crazy. I have also had so many issues i literally have to spend a day looking at invoices to make sure that i haven't been billed twice i have quite a few websies with them. 

Their generated statements are dynamic so there is a balance brought forward say a debit waiting to go through however as soon as it passed it disappears from the next statement and its untraceable again now , tthey complie five six domains into a single invoice while others are alone. 

Ive could them twice on double billing me for a package in one month and on two of my domains they have failed to cancel.  

I asked them to reach a compromise perhaps bill all domains at once say at the start of the month, they are not interested.

I want to move away but with over 40 domians active with them this seems like a daunting task do able but just wish they could fi their mess. 


Platinum ive had only one domain with domains so not much experience the little i did have seemed good.

----------


## AmithS

Bluehost is currently running their annual sales if anyone is looking for some good discounts on webhosting

Bluehost Annual Sales Link

----------


## Techafresh

You can try Namecheap.

----------

